# Que plataforma usamos los hispano parlantes????

## Daikini

Hola de nuevo. Me gustaria saber la variedad de plataformas que usamos los hispano parlantes. Y así de paso poder observar si aumentan o no las plataformas no x86. Aun que para poder observar esto necesitaria que tambien los usuarios de x86 contestasen  :Smile: 

Yo particularmente uso Gentoo Linux PPC en un iBook de primera generación.

Gracias a tod@s,  :Smile: 

Daikini

----------

## SpOeK

Hola. Uso Gentoo Linux x86 en un Athlon XP 1900+ / 512 MB DDR

Ójala tuviera más plataformas para probar.   :Very Happy: 

Adiós.

[Añadido] 

Otra máquina más:

Athlon MP 1800+ Dual / 1 GB DDRLast edited by SpOeK on Wed Jul 30, 2003 8:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kabutor

Tres maquinas ahora mismo:

- P4 1.400 256 ram x86 gentoo (consola solo)

- P3 celeron 1200 256 ram x86 gentoo (gnome 2)

- P3 450 265 ram x86 gentoo (gnome2) ultra lento.

Los tres con una adsl 256, el primero solo para mi casa y los otros dos en dos tiendas de informatica "en produccion" como dicen por aqui  :Smile: 

----------

## ^DoLbY^

x86 en mi amd duron 700   :Cool: 

----------

## dukeherc

Hola 

Estoy experimentando sobre una sun enterprise 250 o sea sparc 64, de varias distros que que probado, gentoo le quedo perfecto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thorero

mitika gentoo x86

----------

## txitxo

Estoy con la tentacion de instalar Gentoo en mi Xbox   :Twisted Evil:  pero de momento esta en:

sobremesa P2 350 con 384 Mb de ram con kde 3.1

portatil P3 600 con 64 Mb de ram con fluxbox.

el dia que me canse de de jugar con la consola le metere linux, como paso con la ipaq y su pocketpc, que tuvo instalado familiar   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Hefistion

en x86 un AMD 700 kon gentoo evidentemente

----------

## sisqbatas

Buenas,

 yo uso gentoo en sendos pentium 4 a 1'8 Ghz (en casa y en el trabajo)

 6q

----------

## azote

yo uso gentoo como mi systema operativo principal en:

una toshiba laptop 5205-s703

pentium 4-m 2.0Ghz - 512 ram - nvidia 460m (64mb) - dvdr - wireless build in - 60Gb hd - etc....

----------

## NvL

Saludos.

Uso Gentoo en mi ordenador personal, un Athlon XP 2000+ con 512 Mb. DDR 333.   :Cool: 

----------

## Geburah

Yo en un AMD Athlon XP 2200+  1Gb DDR  y en un PIII 500 256 SDRAM

----------

## neuronal

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 1

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1700.078

cache size      : 256 KB

...

```

Gentoo sobre x86. Nunca he probado/visto otra arquitectura. Y me gustaría, no creáis que no.

Un saludo  :Wink: 

----------

## Aproxs

intento usar gentoo en un P4 2.4, y la verdad es que no va nada mal, aunque aun tengo que aprender un par de cosas para que me funcione la eth0, asi que cuando vea el sistema funcionando plenamente os comento mas.

----------

## Antonio Sanchez

yo la x86 en un ibuddie-4, y contento ya que es la unica version de linux en que me funciona todo.

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #2 SMP Fri Apr

 25 02:37:05 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ec000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff0000 - 000000000dff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff8000 - 000000000e000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff0ffff (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

223MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0002000

On node 0 totalpages: 57328

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 53232 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                        ) @ 0x000fa960

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS645XX 00000.00016) @ 0x0dff0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 AMIINT SiS645XX 00000.00017) @ 0x0dff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS      645 00000.04096) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: BIOS passes blacklist

ACPI: MADT not present

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=304

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1995.630 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3984.58 BogoMIPS

Memory: 222944k/229312k available (2200k kernel code, 5980k reserved, 542k data,

 316k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: L1 I cache: 0K, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.67 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20021122

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block0 defined as GPE0 to GPE15

    ACPI-0511: *** Info: GPE Block1 defined as GPE16 to GPE31

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15, disabled)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off

'

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.1a [Flags: R/O].

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI en

abled

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 15

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SiS5513

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: HITACHI_DK23DA-20, ATA DISK drive

hdc: QSI DVD-ROM SDR-081, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 39070080 sectors (20004 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2432/255/63

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

sis900.c: v1.08.06 9/24/2002

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 5, 00:50:eb:04:61:eb.

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 176M

agpgart: Detected SiS 650 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xe0000000

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.21, 02:39:49 Apr 25 2003

i810: SiS 7012 found at IO 0xd800 and 0xdc00, IRQ 10

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: WEC2(Unknown)

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 Unable to map surround DAC's (or DAC's not present), t

otal channels = 2

usb.c: registered new driver hub

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:08.2, VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 10, pci mem ce819700

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hcd/ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 0.95

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xc800, IRQ 10

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xc400, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

reiserfs:warning: CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is set ON

reiserfs:warning: - it is slow mode for debugging.

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device 03:04) ...

journal-1153: found in header: first_unflushed_offset 3944, last_flushed_trans_i                                                                                      d 52651

journal-1206: Starting replay from offset 3944, trans_id 52652

journal-1299: Setting newest_mount_id to 43

Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS version 3.6.25

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

blk: queue c0450de4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

eth0: Media Link On 10mbps half-duplex

----------

## es0x279e

AMD Athlon 1700+ 786DDR 266. Alguien me presta un iBook?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nonius

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> 
> cpu family      : 6
> ...

 

Este es uno en el que exclusivamente está instado GNU/Linux aunque convive con otra distribución más. Hay 3 discos IDE, 2 discos SCSI, un DVD IDE, una gravadora SCSI además de un scanner SCSI, una tarjeta de TV, dos tarjetas de sonido, dos teclados (uno USB), una tarjeta gráfica MATROX con dos monitores (una gozada  :Very Happy: ), una webcam USB,  una cámara de fotos EPSOn conectada por USB para bajar fotos y una impresora HP 3820 USB.<br>

Está conectado a otro ordenador (el de la mujer) en el que instalé mandrake para que vaya acostumbrandose a "esto" de Linux... y a una linea ADSL a través de tarjeta de red. Tiene disketera también.

 Lo utilizo como hobbie y como forma de relajarme  :Wink: 

----------

## Asth

WorkStation 

-----------------

Athlon XP 2,4

Epox 8rDA+

1024 DDR 400

160 Gb HD

GeForce 4 Ti4600

Laptop

------------------

Athlon XP 2,0

HP pavilion ze4262

512 DDR

30 Gb HD

Server

-------------------

Athon Thunderbird 800 (Slot A)

512 SDRAM

120 Gb HD

Todo x86, aun claro esta, no le haria un feo a un PowerBook : )~~~~

----------

## Yoshi Assim

### Servidor:

```

Dual Pentium II 400 Mhz, Tyan S1832SDL Tiger 100 Intel BX, AGPx2, ACPI,

256 Mb SDRAM

SVGA RivaTNT2 Vanta 8 Mb SDRAM (Gigabyte)

Adaptec 2940-UW SCSI

  |-> HD Seagate Barracuda 4 Gb UW/SCSI (Boot+Sistema)

  |-> Lector CDROM x40V SCSI Pioneer

HD Seagate IDE 20 Gb UDMA-33

HD Seagate IDE 40 Gb UDMA-33

SymBios Logic 53c875 Ultra SCSI

  |->Lector MO Fujitsu 640 MB SCSI

  |->CD-RW Yamaha SCSI 6x4x24

  |->IOMega JAZZ 2Gb SCSI

Chasis Supermicro SC-850A Dual 2x300W HotSwap

```

### Workstation

```

Intel Pentim III 1Ghz (Coppermine)

Placa Tyan S1854 Trinity400, VIA Apollo 133A, AGP x4, ACPI

512 Mb SDRAM PC-133

SVGA GeForce4 Ti-4200 64Mb (Creative)

Tarjeta de Sonido Creative SoundBlaster Live 5.1!

Tarjeta de Red 3Com Fast Ethernet

Tarjeta Firewire ???

Modem Interno Diamond ??? (sin configurar aún)

Tarjeta SCSI Adaptec 2940 UltraSCSI

|-> Lector CDROM x40V Plextor SCSI

|-> Unidad Zip 250 Mb SCSI

|-> Scanner SCSI Hewlett Packard 4P

Disco Duro Segate Barracuda IDE 20 Gb UDMA-66

Lector CD-ROM x52V LG IDE

Lector DVD Hitachi x6V IDE

CD-RW ACER 24x10x40 IDE

Monitor Compaq 21" P-110

Teclado + Ratón PS/2 inhalámbrico Logitech

```

Ambos funcionan con Gentoo... El servidor lo estoy "re-convirtiendo" a Gentoo después de tres años de funcionar con SuSE Linux un montón de horas sin ningún problema ni cuelgues del sistema...

He sido usuario "registrado" de SuSE desde la versión 5.1 y estoy contento con ellos... Proporcionaban una "distro" decentemente completa y fácil de instalar (ya en aquel entonces era la más fácil en este aspecto) en poco tiempor tenías un equipo funcionando incluyendo las X...    En aquel entonces no disponíamos de conexiones ADSL  e intentar instalar una distro desde internet por modem requería primero un viajecito a Lourdes y mucha, mucha, mucha fe en "Timoxxxica".

Primero lo instalé en la Workstation e hice un montón de pruebas de estabilidad, etc... Las dificultades surgieron por tener que configurar manualmente muchas cosas, pero después de leerme los "docs" que hay en le webiste, consultar los foros y un montón de trabajo estoy mudando todas mis máquinas a Gentoo...

Ahora le toca el turno al servidor, lo estoy instalando mientras escribo este artículo y cuando acabe con haré lo mismo con otras máquinas más antiguas que tengo en la oficina...

Para acabar os diré que es lo que me hizo probar Gentoo y más tarde cambiar todas las configuraciones:

1ro. La Curiosidad: Me encanta trastear con los equipos y sus configuraciones.

2do. La Personalización: Me encanta las posbilidades de personalización que porporciona el Open Source a.k.a Free Software.

3ro. Actualidad: Tener el software actualizado a versiones recientes. Ver las virgerías gráficas que hacen Gnome o KDE con las nuevas tarjetas gráficas a resoluciones de 1600x1200@85Hz con 24 bits  y ¡¡¡sin merma de velocidad!!!. ¡Que kxñx! me encanta que para mi trabajo diario mi escritorio sea bonito y con un bonito fondo de pantalla que pueda cambiar cuando quiera...

4to. Estabilidad: Todo funciona como espero. Me leo la documentación del paquete instalado y lo configuro. Si necesito ayuda acudo a los foros. Normalmente no uso paquetes inestables    :Very Happy: 

5to. Conocimiento: He aprendido un montón desde que hice mi primera instalación de Gentoo. ¡Seguro!. Visitar los Foros se está conviritindo en una adición peligrosa  :Wink: 

Bueno después de estás elucubraciones, ¡Hasta Pronto!

----------

## FTC

Hola,

Actualmente estoy usando Gentoo en cuatro equipos:

3 x86 (P200MMX, PIII 850 y Athlon XP 2000)

1 PPC (iMac 333 - Dual boot con Mac OS 8.6)

Tambien tengo otros equipos corriendo otras distros por cuestiones de trabajo (todos x86):

PIII 450 - Caldera OpenLinux 3.1.1 Server

PII 300 - SCO Linux 4.0

K6-II 500 - Caldera OpenLinux 2.3 eServer

El K6-II va a pasar a Gentoo en estos dias (de hecho, estoy usando el P200MMX para configurar el disco que va  a pasar a este equipo). El resto seguramente migraran a Gentoo o Debian en el futuro.

Saludos,

----------

## r0sk

Actualmente en un dual x86, pero espero dentro de muy poco poder poner a funcionar un PPC DUAL tambien, con SMP y demas. Un saludo!

----------

## darkbyte

ahora mismo dos:

- Athlon XP 1700+, 512 RAM DDR, nVidia Riva TNT2, gentoo linux (gaming sources) 1.4rc_2

- Portatil Toshiba Satellite + Celeron 1800, 256 RAM DDR, gentoo linux (vanilla sources) 1.4rc_2

 :Smile: 

----------

## matosale

AMD Athlon XP 1700+ con 256 de ram  :Smile: 

no me quejo...  :Razz: 

Saludos desde los raros climas austriacos

----------

## Logic Temptation

En estos momentos tengo el Gentoo instalando en:

AIRIS Portatil PIII 1100 256RAM 20 Gb Gnome (Personal)

Athlon-XP 1800+ 512 DDR 40Gb+120Gb Kde 

Athlon-XP 1800+ 512 RAM 40Gb Kde 

PII 233 384 RAM 3.4Gb Consola (Servidor) 

Los Athlon funcionan con Gentoo y Windows  :Confused: , razones basicas... la familia!   jajaj xD pero por ahora tienen un funcionamiento fantastico.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

processor	: 0

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 8

model name	: Celeron (Coppermine)

stepping	: 10

cpu MHz		: 952.196

cache size	: 128 KB

----------

## TRx

AMD XP @ 1600 Mhz, 512 MB DDRam

Salu2

----------

## M0M0

Pentium 4 2.0Ghz en un portatil

256Mb ram

----------

## tunderstorm

yo tengo un p4 1.5 400

100 mbps nic 

56k micro modem

ati rage pro pci 

motorola cable modem

10 usb ports

als 4000 sound card

ac'97 sound chip

20 gig hd por ahorita

atapii sony cd room multispeed

sony cdr-rw 20-10-40

196 megs adram

p4 optimized mother board supports ddr sdram 512 de cada una

512 cache ram

shaodw support

etc 

me gustaria saber si alguien me puede ayudar a installar gentoo en esta pc por ke la verdad no se nada de el mi email es indiojp99@yahoo.com si me puedees a yudar te lo agradeseria mucho/......

----------

## neuronal

Pues nada, que lo he vuelto a hacer :\ Hace cosa de un mes y algo me compré un portatil y...

```
$ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 15

model           : 2

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.66GHz

...
```

Ala, otro Intel en casa :\ Si es que a mí me gustaría un PowerBook de esos pero es que... con lo que valen me compro el pedazo de portátil que me he comprado y además me amplío mi ordenador de sobremesa (Intel también)  :Wink: 

En fin... un saludo.

(La encuesta dice que solo hay un usuario de mac. No me lo creo, venga ¡que salgan esos maqueros!  :Wink: )

----------

## RAPUL

My little box:

```
AMD Athlon 1.3 Ghz (Thunderbird)

Placa ASUS A7V. Primer modelo la que tiene 4 IDEs. :) I 

1280MB SDRAM PC-133 

SVGA GeForce5 FX 5200 64MB MSI

Tarjeta de Sonido Creative SB128

Tarjeta de Red 3Com Fast Ethernet 

Lector DVD Pioner 16X IDEI 

Grabadora LG 52X IDE

Grabadora TEAC 4X SCSI

Scanner AGFA 600 SCSI

Disco Duro Segate Barracuda IDE 40 Gb UDMA-100

Disco Duro IBM IDE 60GB UDMA-100

Monitor AOC 9GLRS 19'' 

Ratón PS/2 inhalámbrico Logitech 

y mi viejo teclado con conector gordo al que le tengo mazo de cariño.

```

[/code]

----------

## Skyhusker

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

----------

## Beatus

Varios intel, pero hay un viejo mac que aun da guerra:

ddb htf $ cat /proc/cpuinfo

cpu             : 604e

clock           : 180MHz

revision        : 2.2 (pvr 0009 0202)

bogomips        : 359.62

machine         : Power Macintosh

motherboard     : AAPL,8500 MacRISC

detected as     : 16 (PowerMac 8500/8600)

pmac flags      : 00000000

L2 cache        : 256K unified

memory          : 112MB

pmac-generation : OldWorld

ddb htf $ uname -a

Linux ddb 2.4.21-ppc-r2 #2 Tue Aug 5 19:15:59 CEST 2003 ppc  604e GNU/Linux

----------

## Haduart

```
 cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Unknown CPU Type

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2133.525

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4246.73

 

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Unknown CPU Type

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 2133.525

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4259.84

```

Dos cpus amd atholn mp de 2,6... weno, lo unico que jode es que como la mayoria de los amds rinden menos de lo k en prencipio tendria que ser, suerte que fue una gana  :Razz: 

gracias por la idea neuronal, mensaje k posteas idea k das  :Wink: 

----------

## Membris Khan

AMD Athlon XP 2200+ (T-Bred) AIWGA

768 Mb DDR RAM

Placa base chipset Via KT333

Ati Radeon 7000 64Mb

DVD Pioneer y regrabadora Samsung

Disco duro Seagate Barracuda IV 60gb

----------

## oCHARLIEo

Gentoo x86 montado sobre tres ordenadores ahora mismo:

Un K6 233 && 186 Mb SDRAM

Un Athlon 850 && 512 Mb SDRAM

Un Athlon XP 1800+ && 512 Mb DDR

Y dentro de una semana lo probare en mi portatil nuevo ^_^ un Athlon XP Mobile 2500+. Ya os contare....

Un saludo

PD: ¿Se nota que no me gusta intel?

----------

## ZeNTuRe

→kiev←:

Procesador: 2*Pentium II 300MHz

Memoria: 128Mb EDO ECC

Disco: 3*4.3Gb-RAID0-WUSCSI-ReiserFS

Gráficos: Matrox Millenium II 4Mb

SO: Gentoo Linux 1.4

uname -a: Linux kiev 2.4.22-openmosix-r3 #2 SMP Tue Jan 20 11:41:46 UTC 2004 i686 Pentium II (Klamath) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

→tambov←:

Procesador: 2*Pentium II 300MHz

Memoria: 128Mb EDO

Disco: 6.4Gb-IDE-ReiserFS

Gráficos: Matrox Millenium II 4Mb

SO: Gentoo Linux 1.4

uname -a: Linux kursk 2.4.22-openmosix-r3 #2 SMP Tue Jan 20 11:41:46 UTC 2004 i686 Pentium II (Klamath) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

→lvov←:

Procesador: 2*Pentium II 300MHz

Memoria: 128Mb SDRAM ECC

Disco: 4.3Gb-WUSCSI-ReiserFS

Gráficos: Matrox Millenium II 4Mb

SO: Gentoo Linux 1.4

uname -a: Linux lvov 2.4.22-openmosix-r3 #2 SMP Tue Jan 20 11:41:46 UTC 2004 i686 Pentium II (Klamath) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

→amsterdam←

Procesador: AthlonXP 2200+

Memoria: 512Mb DDR

Disco: 80Gb-IDE-ext3 + 20Gb-IDE-ext3

Gráficos: GF4Ti4400 128Mb

SO: Debian GNU/Linux sid

uname -a: Linux amsterdam 2.4.23 #7 Tue Dec 30 23:46:03 CET 2003 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Aunque estoy deseando tener un PowerBook  :Smile: 

Por cierto, tengo problemas con las controladora SCSI, si alguien me puede ayudar... se lo agradecería

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Pues como no me veo  :Rolling Eyes:   "posteo" tengo el dia poetico..

veamos tengo 2 PC Intel 

***Sobremesa***

SO: Gentoo 1.4 (x86)

CPU: P-IV 2.4 bus 533

RAM: 1 Giga  DDR 333

ATI Radeon 7500 - 64 Megas

Haupage TV-pci

ADSL - Router 3com & Dlink 900AP+

***Portatil***

so: Gentoo 1.4 (x86)

CPU: P-IV 1.8 movile133

RAM: 256 Megas 133

SiS: grafica integrada 32 Megas share

Wireless: pcmcia Netgear MA401

----------

## KrS

Ya que se ha vuelto a animar esta encuesta, apunto mi máquina:

```
krs@mind KrS $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 866.685

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 1723.41

__________

RAM: 512M

hda: 20Gb

Video: Nvidia TNT2

Sonido: SB Live! 1024

Fuel: diesel mezclado con marihuana a partes iguales xD

```

En febrero hará un año que instalé gentoo en mi máquina sin tener ningún otro SO instalado, y la verdad que no he echado en falta nada.

----------

## Icarvs

Dos maquinas. Un pequeño servidor web y de correo:

```
Pentium 166MHz

80MB EDO RAM

2GB de disco duro

Sound Blaster 16 (que no se ni para que tengo pinchada)

Matrox Mystique 2MB

Grabadora HP 2MB

RED: RTL8139 ethernet
```

Y el portatil:

```
Pentium IV 2.8GHz

512MB RAM

40GB de disco duro

Tarjeta de sonido SB compatible.

nvidia GeForce 4 420 Go (32MB)

DVD-ROM lector/grabador

RED: RTL8139 ethernet y Belkin F5D6020 v2 PCMCIA wireless
```

Y francamente no sabria decir cual de los dos funciona mejor...

Un saludo

----------

## XiuX

i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD

parece q la mayoria usa x86 xD

----------

## nafre

mi maquina usa x86 

celeron 1.2ghz 248ram 

cflag= march=pentium2 -O3 -pipí -formit-frame

----------

